# Seba Rossi scatenato contro Donnarumma su Twitter.



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter. 

Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_

Poi rispondendo ad un'altra grande leggenda rossonera ,Demetrio Albertini, ha scritto: _"solo soldi caro amico non ci sta più gente che ci metta veramente il cuore io a 52 anni giocherei ancora senza soldi"_

Per tracimare infine in un atto di milanismo puro: _"Donnarumma ti faccio questo omaggio così saprai cosa si sente portare 929" d'imbattibilità con il Milan non so se a Madrid ci arriverai" _ con due foto allegate che trovate al secondo post.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Doctore (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...


Belle parole 
Però torniamo sempre al solito punto...la bandiera non esiste piu da 10/15 anni ma il danno del pidocchio non è accettare un altra squadra perche gli da piu soldi...il danno l ha fatto al milan non rinnovando senza dare la possibilità di stabilire un prezzo per una rivendita.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...



Ci è andato giù pesantino (giustamente)


----------



## vanbasten (17 Giugno 2017)

idolo


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Giugno 2017)

E come ai tempi d'oro...
Suuuper, Suuuuper Seba!
Seba!
Suuuper, Suuuuper Seba!
Seba!


----------



## Cenzo (17 Giugno 2017)

Sono curioso di sapere cosa ne pensa Miha di ****arumma, lui che ha avuto il coraggio di lanciarlo nel calcio che conta. Chissà se qualcuno gli farà mai la domanda.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sapere cosa ne pensa Mija di ****arumma, lui che ha avuto il coraggio di lanciarlo nel calcio che conta. Chissà se qualcuno gli farà mai la domanda.



Infatti, conoscendolo sarà molto pacato


----------



## mandraghe (17 Giugno 2017)

Segnalo anche le parole di Ugo Conti a Radio Sportiva: "Donnarumma? ma che vada a fare in culo!"


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...



A MAdrid col calcio che fanno se arriva a '90 di imbattibilità è un miracolo.. bravo Seba! 



Cenzo ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sapere cosa ne pensa Miha di ****arumma, lui che ha avuto il coraggio di lanciarlo nel calcio che conta. Chissà se qualcuno gli farà mai la domanda.



Mija si inca**a, sono sicuro al 100%.


----------



## Marilson (17 Giugno 2017)

Sebastiano Rossi eroe d'altri tempi, quanto mi gasava


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ci stanno andando molto più pesanti che con Higuain. Con Higuain erano bene o male i tifosi del Napoli arrabbiati, qui invece si è creata una coalizione tra tutti i tifosi anche di più nazionalità contro un ragazzo di solo 18 anni. Secondo me non regge.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ci stanno andando molto più pesanti che con Higuain. Con Higuain erano bene o male i tifosi del Napoli arrabbiati, qui invece si è creata una coalizione tra tutti i tifosi anche di più nazionalità contro un ragazzo di solo 18 anni. Secondo me non regge.



E un caso diverso. Higuain e un giocatore argentino, a Napoli ha fatto 3 stagioni e non ha mai nascosto che lui vuole vincere titoli. 

Donnarumma che tradisce la squadra per cui dice di tifare per guadagnare piu di quanto offerto (che gia era un'offerta pazzesca) con il cancro che e il procuratore Raiola ad aiutarlo.....tutto quello che mi fa schifo nel calcio moderno lo ritrovi qui. e a quanto pare questo lo riconoscono e sentono anche i tifosi delle altre squadre.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ci stanno andando molto più pesanti che con Higuain. Con Higuain erano bene o male i tifosi del Napoli arrabbiati, qui invece si è creata una coalizione tra tutti i tifosi anche di più nazionalità contro un ragazzo di solo 18 anni. Secondo me non regge.



Il caso di Higuain era diverso, per una serie di ragioni.. lì per esempio fu pagata comunque una clausola di ben 90 milioni, e il Napoli non restò con un pugno di mosche in mano. Poi anche il fattore età, Higuain aveva 29 anni ed era in una squadra che probabilmente la massima vittoria a cui può ambire è quella della Coppa Italia.

Qua invece parliamo di un 18enne che si trovava nella squadra che lo aveva lanciato nel calcio, in piena ricostruzione e molto ambiziosa, a cui prima sbandieri ai 4 venti il tuo amore di qua e di là e alla fine non solo vai via ma non le permetti nemmeno di guadagnarci qualcosa. È tutto un altro pianeta rispetto ad Higuain.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ma come mai sono tutti convinti che vada a Madrid ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il caso di Higuain era diverso, per una serie di ragioni.. lì per esempio fu pagata comunque una clausola di ben 90 milioni, e il Napoli non restò con un pugno di mosche in mano. Poi anche il fattore età, Higuain aveva 29 anni ed era in una squadra che probabilmente la massima vittoria a cui può ambire è quella della Coppa Italia.
> 
> Qua invece parliamo di un 18enne che si trovava nella squadra che lo aveva lanciato nel calcio, in piena ricostruzione e molto ambiziosa, a cui prima sbandieri ai 4 venti il tuo amore di qua e di là e alla fine non solo vai via ma non le permetti nemmeno di guadagnarci qualcosa. È tutto un altro pianeta rispetto ad Higuain.



si infatti non li sto confrontando, dico solo che Higuain aveva contro il popolo napletano e quasi 30 anni, Donnarumma tutto il mondo e solo 18.

Reggere è dura, ha fatto una scelta che rischia di bruciargli la carriera.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si infatti non li sto confrontando, dico solo che Higuain aveva contro il popolo napletano e quasi 30 anni, Donnarumma tutto il mondo e solo 18.
> 
> Reggere è dura, ha fatto una scelta che rischia di bruciargli la carriera.



Beh, colpa sua ha sbagliato strategia.. se voleva andar via poteva farlo benissimo il prossimo anno dopo aver rinnovato (posto che la cessione quest'anno non l'avrebbe mai avuta in ogni caso, anche se avesse rinnovato. La dirigenza sarebbe passata poi per "quelli che hanno venduto Donnarumma").


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si infatti non li sto confrontando, dico solo che Higuain aveva contro il popolo napletano e quasi 30 anni, Donnarumma tutto il mondo e solo 18.
> 
> Reggere è dura, ha fatto una scelta che rischia di bruciargli la carriera.



Ma speriamo che da giovedì sia finita la sua carriera


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2017)

Grande Sebastiano!!


----------



## Alex (17 Giugno 2017)

grandissimo


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...



Sarebbe da lasciarlo 5 minuti, da solo, in una stanza con Seba Rossi: può darsi che rinsavisce e capisce veramente cos'è il Milan.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Giugno 2017)

grande Seba, un mito, due palle cubiche


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da lasciarlo 5 minuti, da solo, in una stanza con Seba Rossi: può darsi che rinsavisce e capisce veramente cos'è il Milan.



seba rossi, gattuso e stam 

cmq grande seba, vecchio cuore rossonero.


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...



un pazzo furioso seba rossi, grandissimo


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Giugno 2017)

Grande Seba, ce ne fossero ancora come te


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Belle parole
> Però torniamo sempre al solito punto...la bandiera non esiste piu da 10/15 anni ma il danno del pidocchio non è accettare un altra squadra perche gli da piu soldi...il danno l ha fatto al milan non rinnovando senza dare la possibilità di stabilire un prezzo per una rivendita.



L ha fatto per soldi... Eccome no.

A giugno prenderà una decina di milioni lui e una decina di milioni per il suo suino procuratore per essere andati a zero.

E non ti dico nemmeno chi saranno sti schifosi....


----------



## Black (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...



grande Seba!! anche se aveva un caratteraccio devo dire che lui è un milanista vero! Altro che i 2 venduti a sky, Costacurta e Ambrosini


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Giugno 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> seba rossi, gattuso e stam
> 
> cmq grande seba, vecchio cuore rossonero.



No vabbè, così poi non gioca più. Basta solo Rossi


----------



## Kutuzov (18 Giugno 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> No vabbè, così poi non gioca più. Basta solo Rossi



Rossi è il più pericoloso di testa  

Nel 2000 quasi arrivó alle mani con Zaccheroni e GALLIANI,

Successivamente problemi per detenzioni d'armi, sequestro di persona, percosse (tra cui un pugno a un poliziotto dopo aver lanciato un sigaro contro una barista)..,


----------



## wildfrank (18 Giugno 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Rossi è il più pericoloso di testa
> 
> Nel 2000 quasi arrivó alle mani con Zaccheroni e GALLIANI,
> 
> Successivamente problemi per detenzioni d'armi, sequestro di persona, percosse (tra cui un pugno a un poliziotto dopo aver lanciato un sigaro contro una barista)..,



Donnarumma faccia di tutto per evitarlo...


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Kutuzov (18 Giugno 2017)

Tra l'altro Rossi aveva una particolarità. Nessuno poteva passergli dietro prima delle partite, Lo fece in una palestra in comune pre match Peruzzi, e Rossi lo prese a spallate fuori di testa! Tutti in squadra sapevano di qyeste sue manie e lo assecondavano per non avere noie. Un personaggione Seba!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...


Grande Seba Rossi, riesce sempre a gasarmi quest' uomo.


----------



## ignaxio (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per tracimare infine in un atto di milanismo puro: _"Donnarumma ti faccio questo omaggio così saprai cosa si sente portare 929" d'imbattibilità con il Milan non so se a Madrid ci arriverai" _ con due foto allegate che trovate al secondo post.




Riprendo il n commento da Facebook;
"Visto il procuratore già è tanto se fa 929' senza chiedere ritocchi dell'ingaggio..."


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo Sebastiano Rossi si è scagliato contro il traditore Donnarumma su Twitter.
> 
> Prima ha lasciato un laconico commento: _"Il succo della vite rovina la vita, chi troppo ne berrà, la vita si rovinerà. Dedicato a Donnarumma."_
> 
> ...



Scommettere che a breve Buffon farà lo stesso x i suoi 973 di imbattibilità?


----------



## bmb (18 Giugno 2017)

Se lo incontra per strada lo lascia per terra con un clothesline from hell.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

eroe!!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se lo incontra per strada lo lascia per terra con un clothesline from hell.



chiedere a bucchi !!!


----------

